# "El Sicko HRB" Jr Statesman



## Tom Smart (Nov 10, 2014)

Cliff, @woodintyuuu, coined the term last week when he offered the pen blanks for sale. Well, actually I asked if he could cut some. Anyway, here is a Jr. Statesman with one of his "el sicko HRB" blanks. Guess he is right.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Nov 10, 2014)

WOW! Very nice! Awesome wood and work, Tom!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 10, 2014)

I WANT ONE !!!! how much plz


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2014)

El Disgustingo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 10, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> I WANT ONE !!!! how much plz



Cliff, anything for you. I will send you a PM.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 10, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## SENC (Nov 10, 2014)

DAYUM!!!!!! (that's a Missippian damn for those that don't know)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow that a great looking pen. You did a Great job!!!


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 10, 2014)

Beautiful pen! Well done...


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 10, 2014)

My o my thats an elegant one ! I haven't tried that kit yet . Looks similar to a majestic body


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 10, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks similar to a majestic body



Tom, yes similar to the Majestic Jr. Same size tubes = same size pen. The details on the finial and at the waist are obviously different and the Majestic has the crystal doodad on the clip.


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 10, 2014)

That kit goes great with that wood.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 10, 2014)

Tom Smart said:


> Tom, yes similar to the Majestic Jr. Same size tubes = same size pen. The details on the finial and at the waist are obviously different and the Majestic has the crystal doodad on the clip.



Yep, I like this clip without the doodad lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Beeeuuutifullll pen and blank. Outstanding workmanship.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 12, 2014)

Very nice looking piece of timber on that one.
Well done.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 12, 2014)

(in a Jim Carrey voice) ... _Smokin!!!!_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

